
End of outsourcing as we know it - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/in/end-of-outsourcing-as-we-know-it-7000003875/
======
mooism2
Why does Zdnet break my PgDn and ↓ keys? I get so put off by them not working
right that I stop reading.

